# Timi update



## squatting dog (Nov 30, 2021)

4 months old today and now weighs a whopping 4 pounds of unrequited love and boundless energy.   So good to see the wife smiling again. 
He's now been accepted by the the other fur babies and all is well.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2021)

He's a cutie pie!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2021)

I think Timi would put a smile on most anyone's face. 
I'm glad there is more happiness in your home!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2021)

Such a cute little muffin


----------



## Jules (Nov 30, 2021)

Not only cute, you see that Timi is 4 pounds of fun.


----------

